# OBS Transition Matrix [Discontinued]



## shaolin (Jan 15, 2019)

shaolin submitted a new resource:

OBS Transition Matrix - Customize Any -> One or One -> One scene transitions



> Expands the basic custom transition support to a scene to scene basis.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 16, 2019)

Doesn't work for me, can't seem to figure out why. Logs give this bit of info:
"
16:57:03.564: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-transition-matrix.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
16:57:03.564:  (127)
16:57:03.564: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-transition-matrix.dll' not loaded
"

Full log attached in case it has other info that could point out the problem


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 16, 2019)

I've done all kids of troubleshooting. Reinstalled all kinds of VC Redistributable, install latest windows updates, use Dependency Walker to attempt to see if there was a dependency missing. Showed a bunch of API-MS-WIN dll that SHOULD be handled by windows 10, and others that SHOULD be handled by OBS. Though whether they actually are at runtime I can't really say. I tried installing the windows 10 SDK but that didn't work either. Tried a fresh install of OBS with no other plugins to ensure it wasn't somehow conflicting with another plugin. I tried running OBS as administrator in case that had something to do with it.
Frankly at this point I don't know what else to do.


----------



## SP3C1ALK (Jan 16, 2019)

Same problem as TheCyberQuake unfortunately :(


----------



## shaolin (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm investigating that it might be due to a Qt version mismatch with OBS Release. I'll follow up it here https://github.com/admshao/obs-transition-matrix/issues/1


----------



## shaolin (Jan 17, 2019)

@TheCyberQuake @SP3C1ALK updated the file with same QT version as OBS Release. Should be good now


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 17, 2019)

Everything works fine for me now.
Only a small thing, the headers of the grid are not good readable:


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 17, 2019)

Exeldro said:


> Everything works fine for me now.
> Only a small thing, the headers of the grid are not good readable: View attachment 42336


It seems the center of the table properly conforms to themes, but the outer edge does not. Switching to the horribly-white default theme makes it possible to see as the text is black in that theme rather than white. So it's a temp-fix to get all your transitions set up for now. For the most part use of this is likely set-and-forget for most people.


----------



## shaolin (Jan 18, 2019)

I'll investigate it, i have 2 lines of thought. Its windows only (I developed it on linux and was a non issue)

Its either an issue with Qt 5.10.1 (really low chance)
Or we have some issues with the qss for the dark theme.

Will check


----------



## shaolin (Jan 18, 2019)

Also, please give a lot of feedback on where we can expand it!


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 18, 2019)

How possible would it be to have "any" as a destination source? I have a couple scenes where going to and from the scene will have the same custom transition. Currently it's possible to just set the same transition from those scenes to all other scenes, but that can be a hassle when you have 10+ scenes to work with like I have.


----------



## SP3C1ALK (Jan 21, 2019)

This is going to be one of those 'essential' plugins once you get the bugs ironed out.
Keep up the good work :)


----------



## shaolin (Jan 28, 2019)

TheCyberQuake said:


> How possible would it be to have "any" as a destination source? I have a couple scenes where going to and from the scene will have the same custom transition. Currently it's possible to just set the same transition from those scenes to all other scenes, but that can be a hassle when you have 10+ scenes to work with like I have.


My understanding is that you would set that common transition as the main obs default one. The trick here would create an UI for that but really easy to implement once an agreement of what/how the use case would be



SP3C1ALK said:


> This is going to be one of those 'essential' plugins once you get the bugs ironed out.
> Keep up the good work :)


Thanks,

I completely forgot about the forum resources page. Sorry about that


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 29, 2019)

Dude! I love this! I was about to make my own little program to write to files so that Advanced Scene Switcher could switch the scenes for me. Unfortunately that would be a dumb work around and it overrides the scene I want to have active. This nifty plug-in of yours is working wonderfully and runs my 4 different transitions (3 stingers and a default fade).

Many thanks for this! :D


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 4, 2019)

Has anyone compiled this on MacOS? It is tagged as MacOS compatible.


----------



## shaolin (Feb 5, 2019)

It is compatible not never tested as i don't have the hardware to try it. There is nothing in the code preventing it to work on MacOS hence the tag.

PR for building on Mac are welcome


----------



## rdcs (Feb 18, 2019)

What do I need to build it on Mac and make a PR?

EDIT:
I am thinking in terms of framework, language, IDE etc...


----------



## shaolin (Feb 20, 2019)

@rdcs You should need the same setup as to build regular obs as you can found here


----------



## rdcs (Feb 27, 2019)

shaolin said:


> @rdcs You should need the same setup as to build regular obs as you can found here



Thanks a lot! =)


----------



## Slippity (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, great feature I’ve been looking for this!

Do you know if this will work with Streamlabs OBS (SLOBS)?

Thanks!


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 28, 2019)

HI ! great job.. i have one small question though : I've set a transition as "stinger". It plays a small video (2000ms approx). But when i switch from one scene to another (a replay scene) with this transition, the replay starts during the transition so the first two seconds of the replay are "hidden"... I've tried different settings, but can't find out where to make the replay starts after the stinger transition.
Regards


----------



## Exeldro (Apr 28, 2019)

@HCVoiron in my replay plugin there is an option called start delay, have you tryed that one?


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess i did, but without success... I'm counting in front of my cameras from one to five, and so far, it keeps starting between two and three seconds...
But i'll try again tomorrow in order to be sure and tell you ;)


----------



## HCVoiron (Apr 29, 2019)

With the start delay, everything is fine ! i may have set another parameter by mistake... But with the start delay, with the correct amount of time, it's allright... :D
Thanks again :)


----------



## troyhammaren (Jun 8, 2019)

Dude, this is a very useful plugin. Love it!

I only have one little issue. It does not use the correct transition the first time switching a scene after hitting the record button. After that everything works fine.


----------



## koobi (Jun 8, 2019)

rdcs said:


> Thanks a lot! =)


Did you get a build for the Mac done that you'd be willing to share?


----------



## Yurlyn (Jun 10, 2019)

troyhammaren said:


> Dude, this is a very useful plugin. Love it!
> 
> I only have one little issue. It does not use the correct transition the first time switching a scene after hitting the record button. After that everything works fine.


I sort of have a similar issue but I think it needs some time "loading" the transition so what I usually do is triggering the different transitions I've got set up before going live. That seems to work.


----------



## shaolin (Jun 25, 2019)

troyhammaren said:


> Dude, this is a very useful plugin. Love it!
> 
> I only have one little issue. It does not use the correct transition the first time switching a scene after hitting the record button. After that everything works fine.


Thats seems like a funny bug if we narrow down to plugin specific issue, Could you try the default OBS Installation without the plugin and try to use the 'Override Transition feature' by right clicking the scenes and check if the same behavior happens?


----------



## shaolin (Jun 25, 2019)

Yurlyn said:


> I sort of have a similar issue but I think it needs some time "loading" the transition so what I usually do is triggering the different transitions I've got set up before going live. That seems to work.


If this is the case and linked with @troyhammaren report, It seems more like something related to media player changes than the plugin.

I know it could be hard to capture on video but can you  try to repro and have a recording of that happening and provide the log of the session?


----------



## Yurlyn (Jun 25, 2019)

shaolin said:


> If this is the case and linked with @troyhammaren report, It seems more like something related to media player changes than the plugin.
> 
> I know it could be hard to capture on video but can you  try to repro and have a recording of that happening and provide the log of the session?


Here you go, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHVdGbd3oNw :D Also, the scene transition to the sad cam is correct as a slow fade and it goes back with a transition stinger.


----------



## SP3C1ALK (Jul 11, 2019)

Came here to report the "first transition not working" bug - seems like you guys are on it already


----------



## shaolin (Jul 20, 2019)

It's been reported and i still haven't found the time to check if it's directly from the plugin or something this plugin exposed from obs itself. Sorry about that.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jul 23, 2019)

No, worries, Shaolin. Just take your time. There is a workaround for now.


----------



## UpDownLeftDie (Oct 3, 2019)

This is great but tedious. I would love to be able to copy-paste blocks (don't have to set transition time each time) and a "Fill" row or column with the same exact transition.


----------



## shaolin (Oct 18, 2019)

UpDownLeftDie said:


> This is great but tedious. I would love to be able to copy-paste blocks (don't have to set transition time each time) and a "Fill" row or column with the same exact transition.


Really interesting sugestions @UpDownLeftDie , will add those to my todo list


----------



## OM26R (Nov 3, 2019)

Is that possible to select from A to B the transition #1, but from B to A transition #2? I mean if I need kind of reverse transition. Thanks


----------



## MinddestroyedTV (Nov 4, 2019)

I tried installing the plugin, but it never worked for me. When I went in to the Tools tab, I didn't see Transition Matrix. https://obsbot.rodney.io/logs/cgsMRto_Xfy3z1xe


----------



## Narcogen (Nov 4, 2019)

According to the log, it isn't installed. If it was in the folder it's supposed to be in, it would be in the list below of loaded modules. 

If it was in that folder, but couldn't load for any reason, that error would also be logged, so I'm guessing it just isn't there.
*
18:35:45.290: ---------------------------------
18:35:45.290:   Loaded Modules:
18:35:45.290:     win-wasapi.dll
18:35:45.290:     win-mf.dll
18:35:45.290:     win-ivcam.dll
18:35:45.290:     win-dshow.dll
18:35:45.290:     win-decklink.dll
18:35:45.290:     win-capture.dll
18:35:45.290:     vlc-video.dll
18:35:45.290:     text-freetype2.dll
18:35:45.290:     rtmp-services.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-x264.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-vst.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-transitions.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-text.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-streamelements.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-qsv11.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-outputs.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-ndi.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-filters.dll
18:35:45.290:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
18:35:45.291:     obs-browser.dll
18:35:45.291:     image-source.dll
18:35:45.291:     frontend-tools.dll
18:35:45.291:     enc-amf.dll
18:35:45.291:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
18:35:45.291:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
18:35:45.291: ---------------------------------
18:35:45.428: ==== Startup complete ===============================================*


----------



## shaolin (Nov 5, 2019)

OM26R said:


> Is that possible to select from A to B the transition #1, but from B to A transition #2? I mean if I need kind of reverse transition. Thanks


Yes! That's pretty much the reason why i wrote the plugin!


----------



## WeatherNow (Nov 7, 2019)

I am new to installing plugins for OBS, how do I get this? I looked at the readme, but there was so much tech jargon in there that I couldn't follow it, thanks! (I am on Windows)


----------



## OM26R (Nov 7, 2019)

shaolin said:


> Yes! That's pretty much the reason why i wrote the plugin!


but how to do that? This plugin just sets the transition between 2 scenes but with only 1 transition...


----------



## Narcogen (Nov 7, 2019)

WeatherNow said:


> I am new to installing plugins for OBS, how do I get this? I looked at the readme, but there was so much tech jargon in there that I couldn't follow it, thanks! (I am on Windows)



https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-install-obs-plugins.4912/


----------



## Narcogen (Nov 7, 2019)

OM26R said:


> but how to do that? This plugin just sets the transition between 2 scenes but with only 1 transition...



Look at the matrix again. It allows you to select one transition for each state where the scene being transitioned FROM is A, and TO is B, and then another cell for the transition selected when the scene being transitioned FROM is B, and TO is A.


----------



## OM26R (Nov 10, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> Look at the matrix again. It allows you to select one transition for each state where the scene being transitioned FROM is A, and TO is B, and then another cell for the transition selected when the scene being transitioned FROM is B, and TO is A.


But between A and B there will be the same transition, won't it? How to set different transitions... from A to B is one, from B to A is another one? For example, you have 2 TV sets from both sides, and you made animation like from A to B camera moving from left TV to the right one, but from B to A scene you want to move transition camera from Right TV to left one :)


----------



## Narcogen (Nov 10, 2019)

No.

Please look again at the matrix.

There is an intersection when Scene A is on the X axis and Scene B is on the Y axis.

There is ALSO an intersection when Scene A is on the Y axis and Scene B is on the X axis.

These two intersections hold different values.

The only empty cells in the matrix are when the same scene is in both axes.

I routinely use this to switch between two scenes with a slide/reverse slide to create the impression that these two scenes maintain the same position in physical space-- so that one scene is always seen as on the left, and another on the right. This is only possible if the transition between the two scenes is different depending on which one is being transitioned from, and which is being transitioned to.

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-transition-matrix.751/#lg=attachment42287&slide=0


----------



## OM26R (Nov 10, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> No.
> 
> Please look again at the matrix.
> 
> ...


what the hell, man, I'm really sorry for being so annoying and stupid, but on my matrix, I see 2 scenes intersected in only 1 point... so there can be only 1 value :( I see them on X and Y axis... but they cross in the same place (( I see on Y axis the Any row... maybe you're doing something with this? Can you drop a screenshot please... thanks for the reply btw


----------



## Narcogen (Nov 10, 2019)

There is a screenshot in my post. It is from the thread that documents the plugin.


----------



## OM26R (Nov 10, 2019)

I think I got you... that was my bad, thanks again for your patience!!!


----------



## shaolin (Jan 20, 2020)

shaolin updated OBS Transition Matrix with a new update entry:

v1.0 Release



> Fixed an issue where the first transition after Starting/Stopping a Stream/Record would use default transition
> Changed the description label inside the plugin to red to make it more noticeable



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh sweet! Thanks for the update. I'm really happy with this plugin and I don't want to go without it anymore :D


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 21, 2020)

Hmm, it seems the new version doesn't work on my OBS. I'm using OBS Studio 24.0.3 64-Bit but it doesn't show up in the Tools menu. Any idea?

Edit: Don't mind the sources/scenes list xD


----------



## spaeck (Jan 21, 2020)

Same here, according to Github, author is aware and working to resolve. Until then, just use the latest Beta-Build:









						Release Beta Build V1.0-beta1 · admshao/obs-transition-matrix
					

Customize Any -> One or One -> One scene transitions




					github.com


----------



## shaolin (Jan 23, 2020)

Release .zip updated with plugin built against same Qt version as latest OBS Release


----------



## cyph0rg (Feb 11, 2020)

Can't seem to pinpoint exact reason, but the matrix menu stopped saving changes. 
Does this plugin get overwritten by OBS.Live?


----------



## craftm (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi, sometimes when I restart OBS some transitions change, then I need to change again. IDK what is causing this.

E.g: Stinger changing to fading, then I need to go there and change back. (I have other rules using fade, so maybe the script is selecting the wrong transition?)


----------



## Yurlyn (Feb 24, 2020)

Do you maybe have a scene transition override? Because that overrides whatever you've set in the transition matrix though it shouldn't change in the settings of the TM. If  you have updated TM to the last version did you uninstall the previous one?


----------



## craftm (Feb 24, 2020)

Yurlyn said:


> Do you maybe have a scene transition override? Because that overrides whatever you've set in the transition matrix though it shouldn't change in the settings of the TM. If  you have updated TM to the last version did you uninstall the previous one?
> View attachment 51535


no, I didn't even know that this function exists.

I have only the latest version installed (never installed the old one), sometime I just start OBS, open the TM options and some are different.


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 4, 2020)

i'm having the same issue of the previous post, i have installed the previous version and then just overwriten the old one with the new


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Mar 11, 2020)

OBS Crash caused by obs-transition-matrix.dll !!

Transition overrides work fine but when you have set up the matrix and are finished with your stream and go to the next project setting up a new scene collection OBS crashes with following crash log entry:

Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2020-03-11, 02:18:33
Fault address: 7FFF87BD7F93 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\obs-transition-matrix.dll)
libobs version: 24.0.3 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 657; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz


----------



## Spadrille (Apr 3, 2020)

koobi said:


> Did you get a build for the Mac done that you'd be willing to share?


I would love that too !


----------



## Zeetank TTV (May 12, 2020)

3,990 $ for Qt ??!

It seems like i can't use the pluggin since i'm not the owner of a QT Version.
It seems like QT is about 3gb, am i wrong somewhere ?

Can someone explain to me how can i get this obs-transition-matrix to work properly because the installation guide fails me when im click the QT button...

Pretty please<3


----------



## OM26R (May 14, 2020)

What is QT? As it was for me I just dropped it in OBS folder and that's it


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2020)

It broke this menu for me. I have bunch of scenes for games and other ones for programming. They have different design and transitions. After installing your plugin it set transitions for all gaming scenes to "Shadow". And I can't change it from OBS menu anymore. I guess I have to use plugin menu now, but it would be nice if you could fix that.


----------



## MaalMusik (May 17, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to OBS and here. Can anyone tell me how to install Transition Matrix on Mac OS Catalina? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Zeetank TTV (May 17, 2020)

OM26R said:


> What is QT? As it was for me I just dropped it in OBS folder and that's it


I might be doing it wrong... But when i'm trying to get the pluggin to work, it's not working for me, the menu isn't popping. They are telling me that i must get QT for it to work, it's like an editor for scripts to work if i understand correct.

I can't find a way to install the pluggin, i am using a i9 9,9 on windows 10 platform.

I might need some help for this to work properly :/


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 9, 2020)

Unable to download the Mac version - can anyone please suggest why or share the link ?


----------



## Barboron (Jun 9, 2020)

Really nice but would be nice if it was possible to mass apply a transition setting to multiple entries in the matrix. Be it apply the setting to multiple entries at once or a copy and paste setting.

Either way, really nice Tool.


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 10, 2020)

MaalMusik said:


> Hi, I'm new to OBS and here. Can anyone tell me how to install Transition Matrix on Mac OS Catalina? I can't seem to figure it out.


The same issue is being faced. If you are able to figure out, please lmk or if some community member can step in!

Thanks,

Z


----------



## vontoddenstein (Jun 10, 2020)

OM26R said:


> What is QT? As it was for me I just dropped it in OBS folder and that's it


I'm sorry; you dropped what exactly into the folder? Because when I download the zip, it is full of files and subfolders and instructions which mention installing QT, CMake and OBS Studio development. And the version of QT isn't even available and nothing points to the correct version.


----------



## Pooch13 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, I'm having a similar problem. Extracted the zip directly in the obs-studio folder but the plugin won't appear in the tools menu.


----------



## Shabobchik (Jun 18, 2020)

Does this work with Mac please? If so how do I install it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wired (Jul 8, 2020)

Fantastic plugin. If I may, I have some requests?

1. Make the matrix window not modal - I would like to be able to check the transitions while having the config window open - I have a very complex scene config. While doing this, could you let us maximise the window too?
2. Make it possible to widen/narrow the columns in the matrix view. For example, if you have scenes called "clever_scene1" and "clever_scene2", you only see "clever_sce.." in the title so it's hard to know which is which.


----------



## emac1ennan (Jul 10, 2020)

Hey guys got the transition matrix window up in front of me but in red on the bottom left it says OBSTransitionMatrix.Description in red and I cant seem to make any changes, any help? Thanks


----------



## emac1ennan (Jul 16, 2020)

anyone any idea know about this? thanks


----------



## madcowarg (Aug 15, 2020)

craftm said:


> Hi, sometimes when I restart OBS some transitions change, then I need to change again. IDK what is causing this.
> 
> E.g: Stinger changing to fading, then I need to go there and change back. (I have other rules using fade, so maybe the script is selecting the wrong transition?)


Hi,
I'm having the same issue, it's like the matrix is not saving all changes and always resets to the "Any" Row.
Have you found a workaround ?

Thanks.


----------



## phislipe (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm having an issue sometimes when i restart obs,  the "Any" row is filled by a transition even though i didn't set it.


----------



## Kevyncito (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi. I just tried the Mac install instructions. I ran all the scripts but it failed and now OBS won't open at all. I got a qt not installed error (which was fun because I didn't know I needed qt), installed qt, got the same error again and now I don't know how to get OBS to work again. I tried a fresh install but that doesn't seem to help. Thoughts?


----------



## troyhammaren (Sep 21, 2020)

I love this plugin! Small feature request: Can you add a feature for importing/exporting the config?


----------



## Britishbrat (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm having some trouble with this plugin and would love a little help. I think I must be doing something wrong with the installation process? The plugin shows up in my tools menus but I can't seem to edit anything and the text seems to be wrong? See my attached screenshot, thank you.


----------



## nirahiel (Oct 9, 2020)

Could you add a way to select "Any" as a destination ?
I'd like to have a specific transition from my "starting" scene to any other scene by default.


----------



## ItsDaveMars (Oct 21, 2020)

Does anyone know where OBS Transition Matrix stores saved data?  I keep getting transitions overwritten and have to reset 8-10 of them every time I restart OBS.  Was hoping to be able to just copy a backup of the stored transitions.  Thanks!


----------



## JonathanB (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm also having it where Transition Override Matrix keeps adding a Transition to one of my scenes, even though I removed it.


----------



## hetal (Oct 23, 2020)

PLEASE add plugin for MAC....

Thanks so much


----------



## TJG (Nov 4, 2020)

Has anyone got this working on a mac? I'm getting errors following the instructions on git to build the plugin. Has anyone found a version of the plugin built and packaged anywhere they can share?


----------



## Ebtunich (Nov 5, 2020)

ItsDaveMars said:


> Does anyone know where OBS Transition Matrix stores saved data?  I keep getting transitions overwritten and have to reset 8-10 of them every time I restart OBS.  Was hoping to be able to just copy a backup of the stored transitions.  Thanks!



Hi.
I have the same issue. But i realize that the transitions that get overwriting, it has something to do with the scene that was active when you close OBS.

So the "solution" is this: Add a empty scene, an then, every time before closing OBS, enter that scene. Its not optimal but works for me.


----------



## TJG (Nov 13, 2020)

rdcs said:


> Thanks a lot! =)



@rdcs - were you able to get this to work on your mac?


----------



## Silven_Myst (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone have issue with transitions getting "stuck" and either coming late in the transition or simply not showing it?  I have the same transition, works for some scenes, but others its delay or skipped entirely


----------



## ItsDaveMars (Nov 25, 2020)

Ebtunich said:


> Hi.
> I have the same issue. But i realize that the transitions that get overwriting, it has something to do with the scene that was active when you close OBS.
> 
> So the "solution" is this: Add a empty scene, an then, every time before closing OBS, enter that scene. Its not optimal but works for me.



Thank you.  Can confirm. When I close OBS Studio with the active scene being one with the "Global" transition selected I no longer have the issue.


----------



## 4Kane (Dec 26, 2020)

Does transition matrix still work? i can't make it run on obs 26.1
no extra menus appear for it

can someone help maybe?


----------



## Yurlyn (Dec 29, 2020)

4Kane said:


> Does transition matrix still work? i can't make it run on obs 26.1
> no extra menus appear for it
> 
> can someone help maybe?


Have you tried reinstalling it? If you're using StreamFX and the websocket you may have to update those too just in case. But my TM is still working on 26.1.0.


----------



## JesperMLC (Dec 29, 2020)

4Kane said:


> Does transition matrix still work? i can't make it run on obs 26.1
> no extra menus appear for it
> 
> can someone help maybe?



I had the same error, but solved it like this:

1. Rightclick on the .dll file, choose properties and click the "Unblock" button
2. Check that you copied the files to the C:\Program Files\.... and not the C:\Program Files (x86)\....


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 6, 2021)

Not to take away from plugin but it sort had an update by Exeldro https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/transition-table.1174/ . This may fix all your issues. For me personally I think I won't have to use it since my transitions are now just move transitions (also by Exeldro).


----------



## rubaja (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi...
How can i uninstall it from obs? what do i need to do?


----------



## podonnell (Jan 11, 2021)

My transition matrix keeps changing one of the 'Any' columns to something that I have changed it from. I don't know why this keeps happening but it is totally random and happens when I am streaming. I have set this to a different value many times and it works until it randomly goes back.


----------



## krios (Feb 7, 2021)

I would like to know how to uninstall Transition Matrix. I think it is conflicting with another transition plugin I have. 

I tried to delete the obs-transition-matrix folder but it did not uninstall the plugin.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi, every time I restart OBS the settings for the Matrix is back to a previous setting. Any advice on why this could be?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 8, 2021)

@JEJ that sound like 1 of the know issues of transition matrix:








						"Any" row gets overwritten with values of the row of the last active scene when closing OBS · Issue #17 · admshao/obs-transition-matrix
					

As the title says: When I close OBS, the "any" row gets overwritten by the values of the then active scene. If there is no value (i. e. "none") in a cell of that scene row, the ...




					github.com
				











						Closing OBS Overwrites Certain Transitions in the 'Any' Row With Current Scene's Transition · Issue #24 · admshao/obs-transition-matrix
					

Like the title says, whenever I close OBS, seemingly random scenes have their 'Any' origin transitions overwritten. Because I have many scenes, I've had to re-set about 15 transitions e...




					github.com
				



You could try the Transition Table plugin that does not have that issue.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you @*Exeldro*


----------



## ZoSar (Apr 12, 2021)

can anyone tell me where the mac version is gone to? There are only 2 options on the site now: Linux and Windows. But on github there is Mac listed.


----------



## greg.k (Apr 27, 2021)

ZoSar said:


> can anyone tell me where the mac version is gone to? There are only 2 options on the site now: Linux and Windows. But on github there is Mac listed.



Yeah. I have found a few articles telling you how to do your own build for OSX Catalina, but it appeared to be a long and complicated process. It would be awesome if a build was downloadable.


----------



## jbarradale (Nov 18, 2021)

As of this latest Windows Update, Transition Matrix no longer works. It seems the transitions always use whatever is shown in the drop down list under scene transitions.


----------



## Maxcrazyvolley (Jan 5, 2022)

Ciao ma il plug-in x mac non c'è? Nella panoramica è dato come disponibile x mac ma non lo trovo...


----------



## shaolin (Jan 26, 2022)

shaolin updated OBS Transition Matrix [Discontinued] with a new update entry:

OBS Transition Matrix discontinued, upgrade now to Transition Table



> Hi,
> 
> *This plugin served it's porpous as a prototype and a more fleshed and properly supported plugin now exists for this functionality.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Joefisx20s (Jan 31, 2022)

Just to mention I prefer the UI of this plugin and use it over Transition Table. Yours allows for quick multiple changes instead of needing to type in the scene name etc. Also it's more clearer to see a quick map of every scene to scene interaction.


shaolin said:


> shaolin updated OBS Transition Matrix [Discontinued] with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS Transition Matrix discontinued, upgrade now to Transition Table
> 
> ...


----------



## Vintendo (May 5, 2022)

Does anyone know where Transition Matrix saves your presets? 

I updated to use the new one and did not like it and a few things stopped working.. Seems that all my Settings are gone .. Where does Matrix save its config File for My old transitions ?


----------



## Vintendo (May 5, 2022)

Seems that all the transition Settings are gone. I have a back up of my obs where does Matrix save its config For the transitions ?


----------

